# Best phone in between price tag of Rs.8k to Rs.13k



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi to all digitians,
I want to buy phone a phone within 3months. My major work will be internet(whatsapp+facebook are the major uses) and play games like gta san andreas, vice city gta III, dead space, asphalt 8 etc. i dono need high end graphics in my game medium graphics will suffice with gud performance.... Screen size try to be 4.5inches + or 5inches will be better. Also it must play 720p video and 1080p if possible. And gud storage if microsd available it will be gud. A gud camera, front camera and 3G and other basic thing in smart phone. Thanks to all for helping. Tell me all availible and upcoming phones(within June - July) in this range.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

Get moto g if you want to buy the phone within a week. July is way too ahead for a suggestion.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Apr 25, 2014)

For 14k get moto g 16gb vfm
For 11k get gionee m2 best battery backup
These mobiles can play high end games


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

moto g anyday , indian brands have terrible service, build etc


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 25, 2014)

i like moto g and m2 is price going to be low for these phones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

i don't think Moto G's price will drop in near future.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

lol you are like me .. don't buy in july buy in august

as that will be when the next upgrade cycle is coming..

features you will be getting in 13k

4g ( will work in india )
Cortex A53
Arm v8 64 bit 
High Graphic performance ( equivalent to Adreno 320 )
Faster Ram

by that time moto G will become an ancient classic phone  and likely moto G 2 will be announced by then with the above upgraded specs


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

rish said:


> by that time moto G will become an ancient classic phone  and likely moto G 2 will be announced by then with the above upgraded specs



looks like upgrade strom coming nearby August... LG L65, Moto LTE, Moto G2, Sammy Core 2, Xp M2 ..... 

finger crossed... to wait or to proceed!!


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> looks like upgrade strom coming nearby August... LG L65, Moto LTE, Moto G2, Sammy Core 2, Xp M2 .....
> 
> finger crossed... to wait or to proceed!!



Lg l65, Moto E , core 2 , xperia M2 are not upgrades they belong to this cycle..

the next upgrade cycle will begin when 64 bit cpu will start launching in Q3..

it's definitely worth the wait if you can.. branded one will carry snapdragon 410 while Chinese/local ones will carry Mediatek 6732

also google is in talks with mediatek for a 100 $ nexus device


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

its good news rish.
.. does it mean snapdragon is clear performer than mediatek... if yes, dont you think performance benchmark depends on how it use and to assemble with... its like TGV Engine connected even with Rajdhani not makes sense to achieve more than 200km/hr even.. ..


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> its good news rish.
> .. does it mean snapdragon is clear performer than mediatek... if yes, dont you think performance benchmark depends on how it use and to assemble with... its like TGV Engine connected even with Rajdhani not makes sense to achieve more than 200km/hr even.. ..



sir Mediatek and Snapdragon both utilize same Cortex a53 and cortex A7 designed by ARM so performance is exactly same when it comes to CPU .. Difference lies in GPU where mediatek is relying on Mali and Snapdragon on Adreno .. Here the advantage goes to mediatek if you are comparing Adreno 305 vs Mali 450 

and again in the upcoming chips gpu advantage will go to mediatek as they will be offering Mali T760 which should be better than Adreno 306.. it depends on chip to chip comparison .. a generalizing statement regarding both is incorrect as they operate at very different price point and markets 

The area where snapdragon excels is in Driver support For development .. so Snapdragon chip will be much more supported and it is much easier to get custom roms build for snapdragon whereas mediatek till now has been very closed and unsupportive.. also the GPS Modules on snapdragon are of higher quality than mediatek.. Mediatek gives more Performance for the buck than snapdragon while compromising on some of the additional features like GPS , Driver support etc..  But as more and more Big manufacturers start using mediatek their Driver support is going to change now as they are focusing their efforts on USA now rather than china/india only.. So things are improving at a very fast pace with mediatek ..

On the other hand Qualcomm is slowing down by giving less performance in mid range for a higher price..


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

wow, interesting!
How sounds Sony Xperia series with PowerVR GPU + Mediatek chip then?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

mediatek cpus arent worth it imo, snapdragon has much better performance
i have a nexus 7 and a lenovo tab and despite being nearly the same price and specs(and custom roms), the nexus 7 is wayy better
even karbonn and micromax use mediatek and it doesnt perform as good as snapdragon
its like amd vs intel years ago- despite same clockspeed etc ,performance was much different


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> mediatek cpus arent worth it imo, snapdragon has much better performance
> i have a nexus 7 and a lenovo tab and despite being nearly the same price and specs(and custom roms), the nexus 7 is wayy better
> even karbonn and micromax use mediatek and it doesnt perform as good as snapdragon
> its like amd vs intel years ago- *despite same clockspeed* etc ,performance was much different



you said it yourself. clockspeed isn't everything.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

sam said:


> you said it yourself. clockspeed isn't everything.



yeah i know it isnt everything
i never said clockspeed mattered that much in this case
i said mediateks performance is slower than snapdragon though at low prices like 5-7k etc a mediatek remains a viable option
snapdragon is expensive but has better performance

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> Lg l65, Moto E , core 2 , xperia M2 are not upgrades they belong to this cycle..
> 
> the next upgrade cycle will begin when 64 bit cpu will start launching in Q3..
> 
> ...



itll be a while for 64bit to become the norm imo plus some older apps will lose functionality just like the transition from older iphones to iphone 5s
though it certainly is more futureproof


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 26, 2014)

what u all think about oneplus one will it be coming to india and at what price range thnx for update to all i think i would wait if that going to happen in q3. Any phone showcased or leaked reports about storm of phones


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i know it isnt everything
> i never said clockspeed mattered that much in this case
> i said mediateks performance is slower than snapdragon though at low prices like 5-7k etc a mediatek remains a viable option
> snapdragon is expensive but has better performance



if you are comparing same architecture then performance will be exactly same.
..
like i said before don't generalize like this compare chip to chip... a 17-20k phone with snapdragon will give you 1.2-1.4 ghz Cortex A7 quad cores with Adreno 305 .. a mediatek will give you 2 ghz octa core  with Mali T760 

here mediatek crushes Snapdragon Badly both in CPU and GPU .. so don't generalize .. do a proper chip to chip comparison, architecture , Clock speed , variant .. 

the upcoming Mediatek 6732/6752 ( cortex A53 variants )are already more powerful than upcoming Snapdragon (410 )


> itll be a while for 64bit to become the norm imo plus some older apps will lose functionality just like the transition from older iphones to iphone 5s
> though it certainly is more futureproof



you are so wrong here .. 64 bit will start exploding the market from august/september.. and they will spread rapidly because they will be starting at 8-9k price points.. 

and no, older applications will not loose functionality because these 64 bits cpu are also 32 bit compatible..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dude google it , certain apps may not work without an update and like I said before,I OWN devices with both snapdragon and mediatek,so the visible performance is present


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Visible difference in performance I mean


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> what u all think about oneplus one will it be coming to india and at what price range thnx for update to all i think i would wait if that going to happen in q3. Any phone showcased or leaked reports about storm of phones



no official statement from them yet about indian availability. Since the 16/64 GB version costs 300$/350$ without taxes, Indian pricing should be around Rs 23k/27k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> what u all think about oneplus one will it be coming to india and at what price range thnx for update to all i think i would wait if that going to happen in q3. Any phone showcased or leaked reports about storm of phones



even if it does, its not recommended that you buy it mainly because there is non existent warranty service for it..if the phone cracks or goes kaput thats a 23k down the drain


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

rish said:


> if you are comparing same architecture then performance will be exactly same.
> ..
> like i said before don't generalize like this compare chip to chip... a 17-20k phone with snapdragon will give you 1.2-1.4 ghz Cortex A7 quad cores with Adreno 305 .. a mediatek will give you 2 ghz octa core  with Mali T760
> 
> ...



you are so misled, google whatever u just posted


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can u gave me details about 64-bit phones or link to it..... I googled and found that  64-bit phones would be coming in christmas s this correct or old news and also i found no details regarding that topic


----------



## rish1 (Apr 27, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> Can u gave me details about 64-bit phones or link to it..... I googled and found that  64-bit phones would be coming in christmas s this correct or old news and also i found no details regarding that topic



which link to phones  ? there have not been any announcements/leaks regarding phones yet ..

We estimate the launch time by the information given by CHipmakers like Qualcomm and mediatek.. as only SOC is the maor part of the phone rest everything Stays the same.. all they need to do is swap the SOC from old Design of a phone with the new phone .. give it a new name and the phone is ready.. 

first the SOC are announced and after sampling( shipping to manufacturers like samsung,lg,nokia, chinese vendors ) within 2 months phones are announced.. 

Snapdragon 410 will be sampled in 1H 2014 that is before june end.. so add 2-3 months and you will see new phone launches in august/september.. by august itself you will see leaks of the new phones with benchmarks and stuff..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip)

Same is with mediatek their 6732 chip will be sampled by july .. and devices will come up by September its the same schedule every year

Snapdragon 610/615 will be available by christmas but that will be in 20k+ phones.. snapdragon 410 will be in 12-13k phones

mediatek 6732 in 9-15k phones


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanx rish for the detail. Keep me updated about this and release of phones. I think u also want same type of phone as me in the same price range. Can you tell me about Lenovo A850 and Lenovo A859 and the availibty of Lenovo A850i and Lenovo A850+ when i will be availible in India and at what price? Let me know about this phones and which will be better if later two will be available in the same price range.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 29, 2014)

Try going for MOTO G or Galaxy S Advance


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Moto g anyday ,64 bit is a gimmick till proper 64 bit apps come out


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> Thanx rish for the detail. Keep me updated about this and release of phones. I think u also want same type of phone as me in the same price range. Can you tell me about Lenovo A850 and Lenovo A859 and the availibty of Lenovo A850i and Lenovo A850+ when i will be availible in India and at what price? Let me know about this phones and which will be better if later two will be available in the same price range.



they are based on old 1.3 ghz so they will be launching by next 10-15 days or so.. it will be 12-13k


ohh A850+ is 6592 so it will be launching for 15-16k something

ofcourse 6592 will be much better it will be even better than moto G, or any snapdragon 400 chip in terms of performance , but bad support for mediatek deices as usual

here you go good news mediatek will now be releasing 64 bit chips 1 month early than their previous schedule

*www.phonearena.com/news/MediaTek-t...chips-for-smartphones-by-next-quarter_id55637

The real benefit for waiting for these chips is not 64 bit.. 
it is 4g + Arm v8 + Gaming performance


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

lenovo has good quality but no official and unnoficial support for their tabs/phones
ive been burned before when my tab didnt get updates beyond 4.0.3 despite being promised to get the update and no hardware limitations, plus it had been in the market for just a month at the time


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 29, 2014)

rish said:


> they are based on old 1.3 ghz so they will be launching by next 10-15 days or so.. it will be 12-13k
> 
> 
> ohh A850+ is 6592 so it will be launching for 15-16k something
> ...



The dollar price of A850+ is around $149 and in many website it is written it will be available in India at around Rs.10000/- and my requirement of phone is same as u mainly internet and gaming.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> The dollar price of A850+ is around $149 and in many website it is written it will be available in India at around Rs.10000/- and my requirement of phone is same as u mainly internet and gaming.



that price would be in china... not here.. i am 100 % sure 6592m will not go to 10,000 rs range especially not from lenovo atleast.. this is a stripped down version of 6592 chipset clocked lower

Lenovo A850 was itslef 16k at launch , so i don't see any reason for it to go less than 15k at launch.. it will be 15k as per my guess.. 
thats why i am saying don't buy these now.. wait for a few months and directly buy 6732 .. it will be in your price range and will be so much better, also those chips will come with android 4.4 kit kat directly.. here there are no gurantees..


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Moto g anyday ,64 bit is a gimmick till proper 64 bit apps come out



It is not about 64-bit even till date there are very less apps which can use more than 2 cores in CPU and Octa Core. Even in PC till date many softwares for pc are 32-bit. But 64-bit started at the release of Intel Pentium IV. It will take time for 64-bit apps to come. But at the rate mobile development is going i think it will not take much time.

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> that price would be in china... not here.. i am 100 % sure 6592m will not go to 10,000 rs range especially not from lenovo atleast.. this is a stripped down version of 6592 chipset clocked lower
> 
> Lenovo A850 was itslef 16k at launch , so i don't see any reason for it to go less than 15k at launch.. it will be 15k as per my guess..
> thats why i am saying don't buy these now.. wait for a few months and directly buy 6732 .. it will be in your price range and will be so much better, also those chips will come with android 4.4 kit kat directly.. here there are no gurantees..



Ya it will be gud to wait. I read the details of Mediatek MT6732. It follows:
1. 64-bit quad-core (1.5GHz) ARM Cortex-A53 processor
2. ARM Mali-T760 GPU
3. Rel. 9, Cat. 4 LTE (FDD & TDD), DC-HSPA+, TD-SCDMA, EDGE
4. Dual-band 802.11n, Bluetooth 4.0
5. 13MP image signal-processor
6. H.265 Ultra HD video record & playback

For Mediatek MT6752 it follows:
1. 64-bit quad-core (1.5GHz) ARM Cortex-A53 processor
2. ARM Mali-T760 GPU
3. Rel. 9, Cat. 4 LTE (FDD & TDD), DC-HSPA+, TD-SCDMA, EDGE
4. Dual-band 802.11n, Bluetooth 4.0
5. 13MP image signal-processor
6. H.265 Ultra HD video record & playback
7. Mediatek Clear Motion Technology
8. Mediatek MeraVsion Technology

For Sanpdragon 410 IT follows:
1. 64-bit quad-core (1.4GHz) ARM Cortex-A53 processor
2. Adreno 306 GPU
3. Support for fastest global connections and advanced modem technologies—TD-SCDMA, DC-HSPA+ (up to 42Mbps), and 4G LTE speeds up to 150MBp
4. Dual-band 802.11n and 802.11ac, Bluetooth 4.0
5. 13.5MP image signal-processor, stereoscopic 3D
6. capture and play video at 1080p
7. HD multichannel sound with DTS-HD and Dolby Digital Plus
8. 

What do u think about the price of 6752.
And which one is better for gaming and general purpose in our budget.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> my requirement of phone is same as u mainly internet and gaming.



Then wait for Mali T760 GPU in Mediatek 6732 it will kick ass of Adreno 405 which will come in 20k+ phones initially.. 

+ the Cortex A53 will be much closer to Performance to Krait 200 CPU .. so better quality of cores..

- - - Updated - - -



hardyhacker007 said:


> It is not about 64-bit even till date there are very less apps which can use more than 2 cores in CPU and Octa Core. Even in PC till date many softwares for pc are 32-bit. But 64-bit started at the release of Intel Pentium IV. It will take time for 64-bit apps to come. But at the rate mobile development is going i think it will not take much time.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Currently Mali 450 is better than Adreno 305 ..
So expect Adreno 306 to perform same as Mali 450 ( mediatek 6592 )

We don't have the clocks and the number of cores of mali t760 gpu that will be used in both the chips , so estimating it won't be possible.. but to tell you about Mali T760

Mali T760 at full 16 cores is capable of around 300 GFLOPS ( exceeding PS3 and Xbox 360)  and should be equal to Tegra K1 which is the most powerful Gpu right now.. Adreno 430 will be weaker than both mali T760, tegra K1

however since we can't estimate how many cores and clocks will mediatek use.. it will easily be better than Adreno 405 ( snapdragon 610 ) thats my guess..

Mediatek 6752 is An Octacore Cortex A53 chip
Mediatek 6732 is a Quad core Cortex A53 Chip

Pricing will be similar to the current chips

Mediatek 6582 = Mediatek 6732 = from 9000 to 15000 Rs phones
Mediatek 6592 = Mediatek 6752 = From 18000 rs to 21000 Rs phones

Snapdragon 410 will arrive in 12000 - 20000 Rs
Snapdragon 610 in 22000-27000 Rs phones
Snapdragon 615 in 30000 rs phones range
Snapdragon 805 in Flagship phones 45000 rs phones

Mediatek 6732 all the way.. I hope they improve their driver support this time


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think no. of cores in the GPU will be depend upon the price of the phones. By the way in today's date which is the most powerful GPU under Rs.13k and which company is best in making mobile GPU and what about GPU in Tegra SOC's the leader in Desktop and Workstation graphics. I hadn't much heard about Tegra devices performance.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> I think no. of cores in the GPU will be depend upon the price of the phones. By the way in today's date which is the most powerful GPU under Rs.13k and which company is best in making mobile GPU and what about GPU in Tegra SOC's the leader in Desktop and Workstation graphics. I hadn't much heard about Tegra devices performance.



right now under 13k most powerful gpu is Adreno 305 can be found as low as 7k in lumia 520 and xperia E1 .. and even comes at a ridiculous pricing of 25000 rs as well..( t2 ultra, desire 816 )

forget nvidia they are not interested in budget phones and esecially not in india..  in tab you can buy a tegra 4 tablet for 16k


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone heard about phonbloks it is my dream project by google... Just google and look at that if ir become reality all the problems related to phone will be solved. What is the gaming review of xperia E1 and any other phone at this price range with this type of powerful graphics card and good gaming capability?? Many of my friend asking me this question. Some of them don't want to wait. Give your the suggestions. They will mostly be playing Dead Trigger 2, Dead Space, Asohalt 8, NFS Most Wanted, GTA III, GTA Vice City and GTA San Andreas means gaming need is like me.

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> right now under 13k most powerful gpu is Adreno 305 can be found as low as 7k in lumia 520 and xperia E1 .. and even comes at a ridiculous pricing of 25000 rs as well..( t2 ultra, desire 816 )
> 
> forget nvidia they are not interested in budget phones and esecially not in india..  in tab you can buy a tegra 4 tablet for 16k



Ya I think that nvidia is not much interested in mobile market. And about Adreno in xperia e1 does it differs from t2 ultra by any means like no. of cores, processor speed etc.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 30, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> Does anyone heard about phonbloks it is my dream project by google... Just google and look at that if ir become reality all the problems related to phone will be solved. What is the gaming review of xperia E1 and any other phone at this price range with this type of powerful graphics card and good gaming capability?? Many of my friend asking me this question. Some of them don't want to wait. Give your the suggestions. They will mostly be playing Dead Trigger 2, Dead Space, Asohalt 8, NFS Most Wanted, GTA III, GTA Vice City and GTA San Andreas means gaming need is like me.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



no the gpu is same but xperia e1 is having less ram so sometimes it will force close heavy games..
 adreno 305 + 1 gb ram is needed along with good internal storage or prepare to root.. 

cheapest option is xperia M ( root required )  , Moto G but 8 gb will be pain so go only for 16gb ,

Nokia lumia 525 is the cheapest at Rs 8-9000 , but it is windows phone i am not sure if all games are available on windows phone and which one costs how much .  please google it


----------



## hardyhacker007 (May 1, 2014)

I extended my time to sept. and xperia m is a good choice. Keep me updated...


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2014)

^Good I am too waiting till Sept.


----------



## game22 (May 2, 2014)

Moto G seems to be the best option for you. You could also check out XOLO Q1100. Even that one is equally good!


----------



## hardyhacker007 (May 4, 2014)

Xolo Q1100 will it run all the games for android at playable frame rates like N.O.V.A. 3 OR GTA SAN Andreas, Dead Trigger etc


----------



## hardyhacker007 (May 6, 2014)

What's about coming Xolo Q900T???


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 7, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Try going for MOTO G or Galaxy S Advance


 Galaxy S Advance? What YEAR IS THIS????

- - - Updated - - -



hardyhacker007 said:


> Xolo Q1100 will it run all the games for android at playable frame rates like N.O.V.A. 3 OR GTA SAN Andreas, Dead Trigger etc


It has the same specs as a Moto G. Dead Trigger 1 and 2 will run fine on Adreno 305 but forget about San Andreas. That game is extremely resource hungry


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

just buy the Moto G. Its the best vfm in this price range. Or else wait for the MOto E to launch


----------



## sling-shot (May 7, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> lenovo has good quality but no official and unnoficial support for their tabs/phones
> ive been burned before when my tab didnt get updates beyond 4.0.3 despite being promised to get the update and no hardware limitations, plus it had been in the market for just a month at the time



I was thinking Lenovo S660 Titanium with a good 3000mAh battery at 12K might be a good suggestion. I have no idea of their support but this particular unit seems to have some good opinions across the internet.


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I was thinking Lenovo S660 Titanium with a good 3000mAh battery at 12K might be a good suggestion. I have no idea of their support but this particular unit seems to have some good opinions across the internet.



no it mostly wont even get unofficial support (roms etc) it has a mediatek cpu and android so no roms etc easily as mediatek doesnt give the sources for their cpus
get a moto g,xperia or lumia 
much safer buys
lenovo has good build but its not worth the lack of support and updates
id get a lumia 720 for its battery which beats most other handsets and its excellent camera
moto g for price,performance(games only) and updates, support etc
xperia is the overall best but is on the pricier side for similiar configs and a moto g or lumia  is more vfm wrt hardware(internals etc)
i think the best buy for ur needs is a moto g anyday

- - - Updated - - -

as for gta sa only moto g , lumia 520 and 525 get good framerates
tested it for wp8.1 on my 720 and 820(same cpu and ram respectively, different clockspeeds)


----------



## Nemesis99 (May 9, 2014)

get moto g without any doubt.


----------



## hardyhacker007 (May 25, 2014)

any news or updates


----------



## rdx_halo (May 26, 2014)

Get Lumia 720 or Motot G 16 GB.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 27, 2014)

Is buying a Xperia SP at 18K is right option right now.?? or should i wait till september for new phones to release.


----------



## Minion (May 27, 2014)

Xperia SP is a good phone.


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Jul 15, 2014)

Any update about 64-bit phones


----------

